# Will direct TV dvr remote work with Tivo



## teruah (Oct 12, 2008)

I have a Direct TV with Tivo box but the remote doesn't work anymore. I have a remote for a Direct TV DVR (not Tivo) but I can't seem to get that remote to work with my Tivo box. Can this be done????


----------



## LostCluster (Feb 11, 2002)

You're most likely best off buying a new remote from the TiVo.com store.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Those two remotes use entirely different code sets. Also, I doubt the TiVo store will have a remote that will work with the DirecTV DVR with TiVo. DirecTV could sell you a remote or you could get a universal remote.

Please provide the model numbers so we can be sure.


----------



## LostCluster (Feb 11, 2002)

The Blue TiVo.com remote worked with my DirecTV DVR with TiVo before I swapped it out for a TiVo HD.


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

teruah said:


> I have a Direct TV with Tivo box but the remote doesn't work anymore. I have a remote for a Direct TV DVR (not Tivo) but I can't seem to get that remote to work with my Tivo box. Can this be done????


I've used the blue and white DirecTV remote with a DirecTivo - it works. Note there are a few different blue and white DirecTV remote - what model is yours - it's a two digit number?


----------



## jporter12 (Mar 10, 2006)

One might check out weaknees for a remote, or ebay. The remotes on weaknees are regular TiVo remotes, but they list them as being for the DirecTiVo.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

If the directv remote is white with a format key under the tv input key, then the tivo codes are 01442 & 01142.

If its missing the format key, then you can only. control the tivo partially using code 20618 on either AV1 or AV2 devices.

And just the like the peanut remote, there won't be any power commands mapped to the 3 power keys on the white remote. So if the tivo is in standby mode, press the Guide or menu keys, thats if it has the format key. On formatless remote the Guide & menu keys are locked to the directv device and not available in the av1 or av2 devices.


----------

